# Moving back to South Wales soon



## Squadrone Rosso

After 14 years in Warwickshire. Bought a new place in Jersey Marine. Move in 20th September. 

I'll be looking for a good dent man in the Swansea / Neath & Port Talbot area as our 500 has been door dinged this week

Any suggestions please?

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## suspal

ryton's going to miss you then


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

suspal said:


> ryton's going to miss you then


We'll miss it mate. 14 good years but aged family needs to come first


----------



## warren

welcome back dude.


----------



## warren

paint places, can tell you where not to go. good place in pontadawe mate just had his splittys vw done there.


----------



## gar1380

www.liquidpaintwork.co.uk


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Can't get that site to open. Ideally looking for a good PDR man.

I normally use Dentcraft in Sheldon. Might try to pop there before we head back...


----------



## littlejack

Welcome back mate....


----------



## warren

that's the one:thumb:


----------



## BM-Addict

I have used Craig Excelldent many times. He is very good.
He is mobile, based in Haverfordwest, and works across to Cardiff and maybe Newport.


----------



## BM-Addict

I have used Craig Excelldent many times. He is very good.
He is mobile, based in Haverfordwest, and works across to Cardiff and maybe Newport.
His number is 07968 542862.
Cheers

Roland


----------



## bazz

welcome back to south wales dude


----------



## Pugland53

Welcome back! I'm from Skewen so not far from you.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Thanks. T minus 19 days.....


----------



## Dan UAS

Great info on exceldent. I have been looking for a while for my black megane, especially since I machine polished, sealed and waxed it and can see every mark from space! I did use a guy in swansea who also does tinting and although it was a massive dent to start I think he could have done more with it. Will give these guys a ring this week


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Good news, thanks.

Less than two weeks now. In laws called in today & it's very nearly complete


----------

